# I know when Marathon became Snickers but when did Snickers become Marathon?



## ajapale (24 Nov 2007)

I know when Marathon became Snickers but when did Snickers become Marathon?

I remember when this bar was launched in Ireland in the early 1970's it was called Snickers. Somewhere along the line it was rebranded as Marathon only to be switched back again sometime in the 1990's.

Does anyone know when Snickers became Marathon?


----------



## madisona (24 Nov 2007)

I'm pretty sure that it was launched as  Marathon, although it would have been known as Snickers in other countries at that time. rebranded as Snickers here  in 1989.


----------



## ajapale (25 Nov 2007)

madisona said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was launched as  Marathon



It was definitley launced in the 70's as "Snickers". I can even remember the tv ads. Then some time in the late 70's or early 80's it became "Marathon" and then subsequently changed by to snickers in the late 80's.

Perhaps it was launched in RoI as Snickers but as Marathon in the UK?

interesting post dating from 2002 here



> For all that I can remember when it was Snickers before it was changed to
> Marathon...  Around about the time of Aztec bars.


----------



## stir crazy (27 Nov 2007)

madisona said:


> I'm pretty sure that it was launched as  Marathon, although it would have been known as Snickers in other countries at that time. rebranded as Snickers here  in 1989.



I bet that changing the name has actually puzzled and annoyed most of the people who bought the thing.

Likewise when did Jif become Cif ? Jif was such a good name with associations with phrases such as 'in a jiffy' but Cif is meaningless.


----------



## gipimann (27 Nov 2007)

As with all things weird and wonderful, Wiki provides the answer.....

*Cif* is a brand of cleaning products by Unilever, known as *Jif* in Australia, New Zealand and Norway.
The product was formally known as Jif in Great Britain, Ireland, the Netherlands and Hong Kong until 2001 when the name was changed to Cif in order to harmonise marketing and product inventories across the continent.
The name Cif was chosen for most European markets over the name Jif partly because it was perceived as a better name across the range of European languages, and also it was thought that people living across Europe could not properly pronounce the word "Jif" and partly because of the potential for confusion, in Britain, with the unrelated Jif lemon & Lime juice, also produced by Unilever in the UK.
In Sweden and Great Britain however it was called for sometime Vim and then changed to Jif. In Belgium and Portugal, the product was known as Vim for quite some time, after which it became Cif. In Canada and India, it is still called Vim. In Germany, the cleaner´s name is Viss.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Nov 2007)

Yeah - there's a whole other (e.g. non _English _speaking) world out there...

Does Wikipedia help on the original question? I always only remember the chocolate/caramel/nut bar as _Marathon _throughout the 70s in _Ireland_ before it was renamed in the 80s. It may be that other things were sold as _Snickers_ before that?


----------



## ajapale (27 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> It may be that other things were sold as _Snickers_ before that?


 
Thanks Clubman,

What I remember in circa 1973 was the Snickers bar which later became Marathon and then reverted to Snickers. Most references on the internet including wikipedia refer to the later name change but I can find any reference to the earlier launch.

I might try contacting Mars.

aj


----------



## stir crazy (28 Nov 2007)

ajapale said:


> What I remember in circa 1973 was the Snickers bar which later became Marathon and then reverted to Snickers. Most references on the internet including wikipedia refer to the later name change but I can find any reference to the earlier launch.
> 
> I might try contacting Mars.
> 
> aj



Or if you're looking for even more excitement you might take up trainspotting ?


----------



## foxylady (28 Nov 2007)

stir crazy said:


> Or if you're looking for even more excitement you might take up trainspotting ?


 

Miaow


----------



## RainyDay (1 Dec 2007)

ajapale said:


> I might try contacting Mars.


Why? Was it known as Marathon or Snickers on Mars?


----------



## ajapale (1 Dec 2007)

Hi Rainy,

Im expecting communication from Mars any day now. As soon as I learn anything Ill post here.


----------



## GeneralZod (1 Dec 2007)

ajapale said:


> Im expecting communication from Mars any day now. As soon as I learn anything Ill post here.



Waiting with great anticipation for your next dispatch.


----------



## stir crazy (1 Dec 2007)

foxylady said:


> Miaow



I dont know what you mean  Foxy   .  I hope we all get news from mars soon !  I swear the  excitement of the wait  is too much for me   .


----------

